# Who is Minoru Suzuki?



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Devil and Jay Lethal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh telling it like it is


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

The moment that changed wrestling


HALL & NASH >> CM PUNK

WCW >> AEW

If you don't know the history of wrestling

go and learn


WCW was the largest wrestling organization in the world

Defeated WWF for 83 weeks

AEW will not reach the level of WCW

AEW IS 
Overrated


AEW FANS SUCKS

BYE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Best way to describe him is he's Japanese Ken Shamrock that matters. Only japanese wrestler I actually look forward to. Dude exudes "imma fuck you up" energy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I too would like to be educated. I never watch NJPW and have watched most of the classic 90s matches from All Japan but I know who this guy is and the reputation he has. Just never watched any of his matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> I too would like to be educated. I never watch NJPW and have watched most of the classic 90s matches from All Japan but I know who this guy is and the reputation he has. Just never watched any of his matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> The moment that changed wrestling
> 
> 
> HALL & NASH >> CM PUNK
> ...


Uhmmm

Why spam?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

WWE - rightly - get shit on for using 50 something genuine STARS like Goldeberg whilst AEW use 50 something guy from fucking Japan more than half the audience have no clue about and i’m supposed to be excited by it?

Fast forward through every Mox segment with these geriatrics. How the fuck can you ruin Mox ffs


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> WWE - rightly - get shit on for using 50 something genuine STARS like Goldeberg whilst AEW use 50 something guy from fucking Japan more than half the audience have no clue about and i’m supposed to be excited by it?
> 
> Fast forward through every Mox segment with these geriatrics. How the fuck can you ruin Mox ffs


If Suzuki comes in and wins the world title on multiple occasions burying younger talent then yeah go mad.

It’s just a midcard storyline/feud. Highly doubt Suzuki will be sticking around, and people seem to be into it.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I had no clue who he is. I was puzzled as he doesn't look intimating at all. AEW needs to do a video package and not assume everyone knows the guy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He's a guy who is going to fuck up Mox


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a few free stuff I was able to find. Unfortunately no Match against AJ Styles, Okada, Ibushi or Shingo. 




















[FREE MATCH] Minoru Suzuki vs Josh Barnett | Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki (Power Struggle 2018) - Video Dailymotion
Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki - video Dailymotion
March 5, 2006, GHC Title - Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
Yoshihiro Takayama VS Minoru Suzuki【2009 Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship】全日本プロレス バトルライブラリー #21
AJPW - 01-04-2007 - Minoru Suzuki (c) vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown Title) - video Dailymotion
Wrestle Kingdom 7 - Suzuki Minoru vs. Nagata Yuji - video Dailymotion
Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (January 8th, 2005)
NOAH - Minoru Suzuki vs KENTA


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> The moment that changed wrestling
> 
> 
> HALL & NASH >> CM PUNK
> ...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> WWE - rightly - get shit on for using 50 something genuine STARS like Goldeberg whilst AEW use 50 something guy from fucking Japan more than half the audience have no clue about and i’m supposed to be excited by it?
> 
> Fast forward through every Mox segment with these geriatrics. How the fuck can you ruin Mox ffs


You can skip the whole show if you want to. No one will stop you.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The uneducated folk of the Wrestling Forum, should all be lined up in front of Suzuki so he can slap them.

Then they’ll finally realise just how badass he is.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Suzuki is one of the most legit, real-life badasses on the planet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

H4L said:


> Suzuki is one of the most legit, real-life badasses on the planet.


Legit think he can fuck up anybody in AEW or WWE’s lockerroom 

Still


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> You can skip the whole show if you want to. No one will stop you.


You fragile fanboys are so weird, man.

Why would I skip the show? Most of it is good.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> The moment that changed wrestling
> 
> 
> HALL & NASH >> CM PUNK
> ...


WCW went out of business after a 2-3 year hot run. AEW will easily end up surpassing WCW.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

A nutcase who is going to deliver a legit great match with Mox this wednesday. Enjoy the Mox Japanese Bingo Hall run. 

If this is going where I think it is, he is going to keep going up the levels until he faces the big names of NJPW in AEW, and I can't wait.

Tanahashi and Naito in AEW. And we haven't even touched Okada which will probably be for Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> A nutcase who is going to deliver a legit great match with Mox this wednesday. Enjoy the Mox Japanese Bingo Hall run.
> 
> If this is going where I think it is, he is going to keep going up the levels until he faces the big names of NJPW in AEW, and I can't wait.
> 
> Tanahashi and Naito in AEW. And we haven't even touched Okada which will probably be for Omega.


Omega / Okada 4 - in a Stadium

Omega / iBushi


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> You fragile fanboys are so weird, man.
> 
> Why would I skip the show? Most of it is good.


You are a member of a wrestling forum for almost 10 years and you got almost 2000 posts. Also avatar and weird signature. Aren't you a mark, a fanboy too?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Great video


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

So Jon Moxley quest to conquer Japanese legends while in aew lives on..


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> You are a member of a wrestling forum for almost 10 years and you got almost 2000 posts. Also avatar and weird signature. Aren't you a mark, a fanboy too?


No I’m just a fan.

I don’t get butthurt and tell someone to not watch an entire show because they don’t like one part of it.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> No I’m just a fan.
> 
> I don’t get butthurt and tell someone to not watch an entire show because they don’t like one part of it.


I said it's OK either way, it's your choice.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I just know he works for New Japan. I don't know many NJPW guys, but I was a little disappointed we didn't get Tanahashi instead.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Reminds me of a Japanese Hardcore Holly, roughneck smashmouth veteran who will fuck you up. And I don't mean that in a demeaning way, I was a fan of Bob


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> WWE - rightly - get shit on for using 50 something genuine STARS like Goldeberg whilst AEW use 50 something guy from fucking Japan more than half the audience have no clue about and i’m supposed to be excited by it?
> 
> Fast forward through every Mox segment with these geriatrics. How the fuck can you ruin Mox ffs


Weird, sure seemed like the crowd knew who the hell he was and reacted accordingly. Maybe you're out of the loop?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Weird, sure seemed like the crowd knew who the hell he was and reacted accordingly. Maybe you're out of the loop?


Yeah. I’m sure it’s just me who doesn’t watch Japanese wrestling.

I mean the subscriptions for New Japan (because they don’t even have a TV deal) are in the millions right?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

He’s a older Japanese wrestler that is honestly pretty overrated by that sector of the fanbase. He’s tough, no denying that. But there’s way better in every aspect.

I remember in 2017 when people were creaming for him coming to Ring of Honor to face Cody and the match absolutely BLEW


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah. I’m sure it’s just me who doesn’t watch Japanese wrestling.
> 
> I mean the subscriptions for New Japan (because they don’t even have a TV deal) are in the millions right?


The crowd popped huge. Has nothing to do with NJPW's subs. You can't claim the high ground when the crowd went crazy.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

another Japanese senior for Moxley?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> The crowd popped huge. Has nothing to do with NJPW's subs. You can't claim the high ground when the crowd went crazy.


Except I can. Because 90% of the people at home have no clue who he is.

Maybe booking for the hardcores is why they can’t increase their audience.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah. I’m sure it’s just me who doesn’t watch Japanese wrestling.
> 
> I mean the subscriptions for New Japan (because they don’t even have a TV deal) are in the millions right?


I don't watch Japanese wrestling but I'm fully aware who Suzuki is, to be fair. The crowd popped and will do so again on Weds

Can't wait


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

He,s the reason I became a new japan fan. Came across a match of his on youtube about a decade ago and loved his entrance and demenour. Just felt like one of the baddest dudes ever. Also match was great. Dude is also very influental when it comes to mma growth being one of the stars of pancrase.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I legit had/have no idea who he is but thats par for the course with Mox. He has creative control and seems to love working matches with older legendary Japanese workers. Hey he worked a Dynamite main event with the Japanese worker who had been wrestling in NXT. I don't hate it but I do hate how they just expect for everyone to know who these guys are. They did the same thing with Nick Gage but at least I had seen his dark side of the ring.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Except I can. Because 90% of the people at home have no clue who he is.
> 
> Maybe booking for the hardcores is why they can’t increase their audience.


Pointing this out while ratings and PPV #'s are at all time highs. Wrong again. Quit while your behind.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

He's some old fart only smarks know.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Except I can. Because 90% of the people at home have no clue who he is.
> 
> Maybe booking for the hardcores is why they can’t increase their audience.


Yet the crowd reaction is real and 90 percent is just an assumption from a guy who chooses to think that other AEW fans are as ignorant as he his.






The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah. I’m sure it’s just me who doesn’t watch Japanese wrestling.
> 
> I mean the subscriptions for New Japan (because they don’t even have a TV deal) are in the millions right?


I don't know about their TV deals in Japan but they don't do weekly shows, they do tours and their NJPW World service brings in around 1,3 million dollars per month.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

H4L said:


> Suzuki is one of the most legit, real-life badasses on the planet.


^^^^ This right here.

I lost my shit when he came out. It really was an awesome moment! AEW delivered last night.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think the last time Suzuki received a proper kaze ni nare chant was also in a match against Moxley more than a year and a half ago. In Japan, people in attendance are not allowed to chant because of covid precautions, they can only clap.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Does he like mustard though? And if the answer yes, which kind? Regular or flavored?


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> Just a few free stuff I was able to find. Unfortunately no Match against AJ Styles, Okada, Ibushi or Shingo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All matches you mentioned at beginning (along with millions others) are here: 哔哩哔哩 (゜-゜)つロ 干杯~-bilibili


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

karlos4live said:


> All matches you mentioned (along with millions others) are here: 哔哩哔哩 (゜-゜)つロ 干杯~-bilibili


It isn't loading for me. What is this?

Edit : it works, thanks.


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> It isn't loading for me. What is this?


It does not? Huh, it's weird i just click at that here and it works fine  In that case just use google and write to search box bilibili which should be enough. Anyway it's a large Japanese server with conclusively biggest amount of wrestling matches and shows... Outside of WWE you will find almost everything there


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> It isn't loading for me. What is this?
> 
> Edit : it works, thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

In short: Hardcore Grandpa who will fuck your shit up. Big fan


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Blissmark said:


> Does he like mustard though? And if the answer yes, which kind? Regular or flavored?


Minoru eats hot dijon mustard straight from the bottle with a spoon - true story


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't know why people brow beat wrestling fans for knowing who Suzuki is, god forbid wrestling fans being enthusiastic about wrestling and being familiar with other wrestlers outside of the wwe bubble. Being a excited for Suzuki is no different to wwe fans being excited to see aj styles, Owens or Samoa joe turn up, all three weren't house hold names but had strong following within the wrestling fan community.


----------



## The Ninth (Sep 6, 2021)

I had no idea who he was, but I don't watch New Japan.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Except I can. Because 90% of the people at home have no clue who he is.
> 
> Maybe booking for the hardcores is why they can’t increase their audience.


"booking for the hardcores" just because they brought a japanese guy to a midcard storyline.
I mean I guess you feel a bit stupid and need to make this nonsensical claims to look smart


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Somebody posted this a while back. He beats the fuck out of Asuka in this match:


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Cydewonder said:


> Somebody posted this a while back. He beats the fuck out of Asuka in this match:


The guy is fucking crazy not sure he knows kayfabe


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

omaroo said:


> The guy is fucking crazy not sure he knows kayfabe


He is worshiped by Joshi wrestlers, everyone's dream is to get beaten by him. He does it with their blessing 😄 😄 😄 
But he also put them over. 


















Do you recognize this one?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I was genuinely surprised that there were wrestling fans who hadn't heard of Suzuki. 

The institutionalised WWE fan, I imagine.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

The forbidden is well and truly open now. 

Wonder if we will say white, naito, ibushi or okada this year or these big names likely to appear in 2022.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

omaroo said:


> The forbidden is well and truly open now.
> 
> Wonder if we will say white, naito, ibushi or okada this year or these big names likely to appear in 2022.


You'd have to be narrow minded to think, if available, we won't see any of them in AEW at some point. 

Can't imagine restrictions due to COVID etc have helped the matter though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> He is worshiped by Joshi wrestlers, everyone's dream is to get beaten by him. He does it with their blessing 😄 😄 😄
> But he also put them over.
> 
> View attachment 107734
> ...


I would LOVE for the purists on here to walk up to Minoru f’kn Suzuki and say ‘HAHA! You wrestled a child, you have sullied the art of wrestling’

what follows will be an amazing spectacle


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Best way to describe him is he's Japanese Ken Shamrock that matters. Only japanese wrestler I actually look forward to. Dude exudes "imma fuck you up" energy.


Comparing him Shamrock is an understatement, he is more like if you mix Shamrock, Dan Serven, and Cactus Jack, as well as Kenshiro from Hokuto no ken and Edijima Hehachi from Otokojuku and you get one mean badass off a man.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Except I can. Because 90% of the people at home have no clue who he is.
> 
> Maybe booking for the hardcores is why they can’t increase their audience.


Well said. This partnership with NJPW is terrible.


Undertaker23RKO said:


> Pointing this out while ratings and PPV #'s are at all time highs. Wrong again. Quit while your behind.


Yeah, because they've just brought in a legitimate star that even casuals know. The complete opposite of booking for the hardcores.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Pointing this out while ratings and PPV #'s are at all time highs. Wrong again. Quit while your behind.


All time high? That’s not true.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

omaroo said:


> The forbidden is well and truly open now.
> 
> Wonder if we will say white, naito, ibushi or okada this year or these big names likely to appear in 2022.


Besides Suzuki we should see Jay White and Will Ospreay pretty soon since they are in the US and will not participate in this year's G1, which will end on October 21st. 
I hope to see The Dangerous Tekkers too but it probably won't happen this year because both ZSJ and Taichi are in the G1 and probably the World Tag League will take place in November-December.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> All time high? That’s not true.


Best stretch in AEW history says otherwise. They'll continue that because of guys like Pun/Bryan and also bringing in surprises that the crowd loves like Suzuki. Like I said, quit while your behind.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Best stretch in AEW history says otherwise. They'll continue that because of guys like Pun/Bryan and also bringing in surprises that the crowd loves like Suzuki. Like I said, quit while your behind.


I’m not behind.

I mean you’ve literally just used the signings of mainstream stars as why ratings are over a million.

Nah i’m sure it’s 50 year old japanese guys who’ve never been with a major western promotion who draw the ratings.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I’m not behind.
> 
> I mean you’ve literally just used the signings of mainstream stars as why ratings are over a million.
> 
> Nah i’m sure it’s 50 year old japanese guys who’ve never been with a major western promotion who draw the ratings.


You made the claim they can't grow their audience because of bringing in a beloved wrestler...while they are currently posting all time highs across the board in viewership and had their biggest PPV ever. So yeah...you're behind.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Suzuki is the man. Hes the godfather of MMA.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Legit bad ass kayfabe wise?

Brock will kill him in a shoot fight


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I didn’t know he beat the shit out of 90 lb. Japanese girls.

glad we’re celebrating that now 

The IWC is really confusing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've heard of Suzuki before but didn't know much other than that he's a Japanese veteran, assumed it was just another dude to feed to Moxley.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

The guy who kicked Ken Shamrock's ass. TWICE!!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

adamclark52 said:


> I didn’t know he beat the shit out of 90 lb. Japanese girls.
> 
> glad we’re celebrating that now
> 
> The IWC is really confusing


LOL That's his wrestling persona, wrestling isn't real. I read that he is a very nice guy outside of wrestling, he never refuses talking and taking pictures with fans. He was doing those mixed matches because he respects women wrestling. That child is Riho who is a wrestler from a very very early age. 





































Even in character look at this:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zodiacF5 said:


> Legit bad ass kayfabe wise?
> 
> Brock will kill him in a shoot fight


Lol - Brock’s nightmares is Murder grandpa coming for him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

adamclark52 said:


> I didn’t know he beat the shit out of 90 lb. Japanese girls.
> 
> glad we’re celebrating that now
> 
> The IWC is really confusing


Go to a meet and greet and tell him


plllllllzzzzzzzzzzzz 😭 😭 😭 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Iv heard of him but he looks like a homeless guy they just pulled in off the street. The match will just be like mox other Japanese legends ones where he pulls all his punches in an attempt not to hurt them and awkwardly tries to sell moves from old slow has beens. Every one iv watched has been cringing and exposed the business. Keeps him happy tho and some of of aew hard-core fans so hey ho.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

zodiacF5 said:


> Legit bad ass kayfabe wise?
> 
> Brock will kill him in a shoot fight


Kayfabe? The guy was one of the founding fathers of shoot fights.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The_Great_One21 said:


> WWE - rightly - get shit on for using 50 something genuine STARS like Goldeberg whilst AEW use 50 something guy from fucking Japan more than half the audience have no clue about and i’m supposed to be excited by it?
> 
> Fast forward through every Mox segment with these geriatrics. How the fuck can you ruin Mox ffs


Yeah every match has been an embarrassment to the business. Basically just a kind of exhibition thing that lives in no realm of reality or even remotely believable. The whole point is your supposed to try and make it look real even if it isn't. Not cotton wool bud old slow has beens through the match every time. Has Japan not got any good current talent. The guy Kenta looked loek a middle schooler. Best iv seen is probably nakamura and he looks like he hasn't been to the gym in years although hleast has some presence about it him.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Iv heard of him but he looks like a homeless guy they just pulled in off the street. The match will just be like mox other Japanese legends ones where he pulls all his punches in an attempt not to hurt them and awkwardly tries to sell moves from old slow has beens. Every one iv watched has been cringing and exposed the business. Keeps him happy tho and some of of aew hard-core fans so hey ho.


He's still on a higher level than Kojima and Nagata even though he's 53. NJPW had him "cripple" Tanahashi and take the Intercontinental title at 50. Unlike other veterans who take their way to the undercard after 40-45, he was still pushed pretty high because of his physical condition and wrestling skills.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Yeah every match has been an embarrassment to the business. Basically just a kind of exhibition thing that lives in no realm of reality or even remotely believable. The whole point is your supposed to try and make it look real even if it isn't. Not cotton wool bud old slow has beens through the match every time. Has Japan not got any good current talent. The guy Kenta looked loek a middle schooler. Best iv seen is probably nakamura and he looks like he hasn't been to the gym in years although hleast has some presence about it him.


@LifeInCattleClass you were right, more emoji buttons need to be added.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> He's still on a higher level than Kojima and Nagata even though he's 53. NJPW had him "cripple" Tanahashi and take the Intercontinental title at 50. Unlike other veterans who take their way to the undercard after 40-45, he was still pushed pretty high because of his physical condition and wrestling skills.


He doesn't look impressive in any way so far apart from the crazy facials. Famous for his clothesline he couldn't clothesline me if I stood in the middle of the ring and closed my eyes. He looks 175 pounds soaking wet.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> He doesn't look impressive in any way so far apart from the crazy facials. Famous for his clothesline he couldn't clothesline me if I stood in the middle of the ring and closed my eyes. He looks 175 pounds soaking wet.


Who said famous for his clothesline? That is Kojima, he's using the western lariat as finisher. 
Well, I guess then you look more impressive than the usual internet tough guy. No need to post pictures though.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> Who said famous for his clothesline? That is Kojima, he's using the western lariat as finisher.
> Well, I guess then you look more impressive than the usual internet tough guy. No need to post pictures though.


OK that was from that match. Pure embarrassing watching mox sell shitty clothe lines from an old guy.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> OK that was from that match. Pure embarrassing watching mox sell shitty clothe lines from an old guy.


You probably wouldn't even know what age Kojima is if they didn't mention it or wasn't available the online search. 
He's in a much better physical condition than same age Jericho is.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> You probably wouldn't even know what age Kojima is if they didn't mention it or wasn't available the online search.
> He's in a much better physical condition than same age Jericho is.


That's fair enough but jericho is equally junk for his age. He looks about 53 or something. I will say he was better than the last aging japanese boy they fed to mox he moved like a slug.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> Does he like mustard though? And if the answer yes, which kind? Regular or flavored?


Asking the important questions right here.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Go to a meet and greet and tell him
> 
> 
> plllllllzzzzzzzzzzzz 😭 😭 😭 🤣 🤣 🤣


I doubt he knows what the IWC is, or even has a computer.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

adamclark52 said:


> I doubt he knows what the IWC is, or even has a computer.


Are you trying to play some kind of forum gimmick?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Loll


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434683188731957248


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

adamclark52 said:


> I doubt he knows what the IWC is, or even has a computer.



………….. do you understand how a meet and greet works? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> He doesn't look impressive in any way so far apart from the crazy facials. Famous for his clothesline he couldn't clothesline me if I stood in the middle of the ring and closed my eyes. He looks 175 pounds soaking wet.


lol he'd make you his bitch in a thousand different ways including a clothesline if he felt like it.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

AEW fucked up the match pretty bad. 
It started well with the crowd reaction to Suzuki's entrance, the announcers putting him over, then suddenly the entrance is cut short before the "kaze ni nare". WTF???? That's what makes dude's entrance special. 
Then the actual match, you better don't book it than having it running just for 6 minutes, maybe? Everyone watching NJPW knows that any match under 10 minutes they book it's a fail. Then, when blood suddenly appears and the match gets interesting, it fucking ends with a double underhook suplex and Moxley gets to celebrate on camera for more than 3 minutes. That was pointless, people watching on TV want to see wrestling rather than Moxley going through the crowd. 
The formula of this match should have been simple, proper entrances, the two guys beating the hell out of each other for 15 minutes, Moxley wins, shows ends and people go home happy. 
I may be too subjective but fuck you AEW for this mess!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> AEW fucked up the match pretty bad.
> It started well with the crowd reaction to Suzuki's entrance, the announcers putting him over, then suddenly the entrance is cut short before the "kaze ni nare". WTF???? That's what makes dude's entrance special.
> Then the actual match, you better don't book it than having it running just for 6 minutes, maybe? Everyone watching NJPW knows that any match under 10 minutes they book it's a fail. Then, when blood suddenly appears and the match gets interesting, it fucking ends with a double underhook suplex and Moxley gets to celebrate on camera for more than 3 minutes. That was pointless, people watching on TV want to see wrestling rather than Moxley going through the crowd.
> The formula of this match should have been simple, proper entrances, the two guys beating the hell out of each other for 15 minutes, Moxley wins, shows ends and people go home happy.
> I may be too subjective but fuck you AEW for this mess!


nope, correct on all of this

they screwed the pooch here from A to Z

i only hope Suzuki comes back to face somebody else proper - cause Mox also ain’t it


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, correct on all of this
> 
> they screwed the pooch here from A to Z
> 
> i only hope Suzuki comes back to face somebody else proper - cause Mox also ain’t it


It shouldn't have been Moxley in the first place. People already saw that and I honestly doubt they can do it better than the match from NJPW . 
On the other hand, Suzuki vs Miro would have been something fresh.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well I was proved 100% correct that was an embarrassment to the business. Fake looking slow and an awful finish with a fucking double underarm suplex lol. Mox selling badly for a tiny little man. The guy was billed at 220 lbs but was more like 170 and my dad in his 70s looks more threatening and I'm sure could kick the shit out of him easily. I'd have been offended to watch that if it was billed as an exhibition let alone a serious match. Fuck off with this Japanese bullshit already.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> lol he'd make you his bitch in a thousand different ways including a clothesline if he felt like it.


You want to come again with that lol. An absolute joke. Makes the last Japanese guy almost bareable.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Well I was proved 100% correct that was an embarrassment to the business. Fake looking slow and an awful finish with a fucking double underarm suplex lol. Mox selling badly for a tiny little man. The guy was billed at 220 lbs but was more like 170 and my dad in his 70s looks more threatening and I'm sure could kick the shit out of him easily. I'd have been offended to watch that if it was billed as an exhibition let alone a serious match. Fuck off with this Japanese bullshit already.


You've got no idea what you are talking about. You bash the guy for a mess of a match booked by AEW without even seeing any of his stuff from Japan.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> You've got no idea what you are talking about. You bash the guy for a mess of a match booked by AEW without even seeing any of his stuff from Japan.


I dont care what he did in the past. No one can defend any part of that mess. Should never have been booked and this guy should not be wrestling any more. About as bad ass as any man you could pull in off the street was how he came across there. That did the guy no favours at all.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

You'd put this old man in with Miro. Are you fucking mental lol?!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> I dont care what he did in the past. No one can defend any part of that mess. Should never have been booked and this guy should not be wrestling any more. About as bad ass as any man you could pull in off the street was how he came across there. That did the guy no favours at all.


Again, you've got no idea what you are talking about. He got no chance of showing what he is all about.
This is just you with a preconceived opinion about Japanese wrestling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, Suzuki-Moxley on Dynamite was bad. Moxley is very hit or miss, so I guess a big part must've been on him, but Suzuki hasn't show anything interesting either. It happens, I guess maybe next time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Well I was proved 100% correct that was an embarrassment to the business. Fake looking slow and an awful finish with a fucking double underarm suplex lol. Mox selling badly for a tiny little man. The guy was billed at 220 lbs but was more like 170 and my dad in his 70s looks more threatening and I'm sure could kick the shit out of him easily. I'd have been offended to watch that if it was billed as an exhibition let alone a serious match. Fuck off with this Japanese bullshit already.


The match was underwhelming, but he's legit like a Ken Shamrock where a regular dude doesn't want to fuck with him. Though you have a deserved "that shit sucked" moment


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

@thisissting from 01:18 to 01:42 if you want to stop being ignorant.





Edit:
At 53 years old the guy can still pull out a proper La mistica, unfortunately the match was extremely poorly booked and we didn't have a chance to see that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> Again, you've got no idea what you are talking about. He got no chance of showing what he is all about.
> This is just you with a preconceived opinion about Japanese wrestling.


Which of the old Japanese dudes coming in have showed any slightest talent? I'll wait.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> The match was underwhelming, but he's legit like a Ken Shamrock where a regular dude doesn't want to fuck with him. Though you have a deserved "that shit sucked" moment


Why didn't he lay in anything remotely real looking then? Was just fake chops strikes and headbutts and mox trying to over sell and not to hurt him lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully he’s better than what he showed last night.

Oof


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Which of the old Japanese dudes coming in have showed any slightest talent? I'll wait.


I gave you hint in a previous post. It's your choice if you want to keep being ignorant.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

It was a disappointing match I must say.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> You want to come again with that lol. An absolute joke. Makes the last Japanese guy almost bareable.


You think you could beat Minoru Suzuki in a fight because he had a bad match? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You think you could beat Minoru Suzuki in a fight because he had a bad match? 🤣🤣🤣


Nah, he will call his father for help.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Guy looks absolutely no threat at all. Everything he did looked completely fake. If he was tough at one point he is clearly all washed up now. That head butt spot was just awful. Punches missing by a mile. Weak clotheslines. Name one spot in that match that made the guy look bad ass.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Guy looks absolutely no threat at all. Everything he did looked completely fake. If he was tough at one point he is clearly all washed up now. That head butt spot was just awful. Punches missing by a mile. Weak clotheslines. Name one spot in that match that made the guy look bad ass.


LOL what about the crimson face and the rope hanging armbreaker? I guess your “70 plus year old father who looks more manacing " is doing it better. Go and educate yourself, kid. You can start by watching what I suggested you before.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL what about the crimson face and the rope hanging armbreaker? I guess your “70 plus year old father who looks more manacing " is doing it better. Go and educate yourself, kid. You can start by watching what I suggested you before.


So you thought it was a good match and the guy came across well? I think joey janella could put on a more bad ass match with mox. Your deluding yourself with things he may have done 30 years ago against other unknown Japanese fellows.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> So you thought it was a good match and the guy came across well? I think joey janella could put on a more bad ass match with mox. Your deluding yourself with things he may have done 30 years ago against other unknown Japanese fellows.


It wasn't a good match because of the circumstances, it wasn't that bad either. 
You are just an ignorant with preconceived opinion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> It wasn't a good match because of the circumstances, it wasn't that bad either.
> You are just an ignorant with preconceived opinion.


No I'm totally new to the guy and judging on what I see. You are the one with preconceived opinions that are clouding your judgement. It's nothing to do with time available even from what we saw the guy is old unimpressive physically and limited in the ring. OK mox is probably not the best opponent but if you asked neutrals the vast majority would say that was poor. Just look at any forums or twitter and you will see. A shame for the guy if he was indeed once great like you seem to think. I'm sceptical as was told the same spiel for the previous old boys mox went in with and alll so far have been junk. Can't all be bad luck. It could be that mox is simply that bad maybe!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> No I'm totally new to the guy and judging on what I see. You are the one with preconceived opinions that are clouding your judgement.


Dude, you are refusing to watch or to accept anything else about the guy because you think you know better and you are even comparing him with your over 70 years old father. This is getting ridiculous, have a nice evening!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> Dude, you are refusing to watch or to accept anything else about the guy because you think you know better and you are even comparing him with your over 70 years old father. This is getting ridiculous, have a nice evening!


I'm judging him using my own eyes not what he did years ago that's all. Same way I would anyone else. It's u pity Japan send these old jokes and not their top talent. I presume they have some under the age of 40?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> No I'm totally new to the guy and judging on what I see. You are the one with preconceived opinions that are clouding your judgement. It's nothing to do with time available even from what we saw the guy is old unimpressive physically and limited in the ring. OK mox is probably not the best opponent but if you asked neutrals the vast majority would say that was poor. Just look at any forums or twitter and you will see. A shame for the guy if he was indeed once great like you seem to think. I'm sceptical as was told the same spiel for the previous old boys mox went in with and alll so far have been junk. Can't all be bad luck. It could be that mox is simply that bad maybe!


If you're totally new to the guy and think they did a poor job presenting who he is that is totally understandable. I won't disagree. However, implying you could take him, calling him a joke, saying no one knows who he is, etc. is simply inaccurate. That's the issue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking good you better!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking good you better!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896


Ok, now this is getting interesting once more.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking good you better!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896


Ichiban!
I hope they will tag again in the World tag league this year.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Haven't seen the match yet as I'm away till tomorrow but am already disappointed based on what I read. 8 minutes is very short for such a match. But also glad to see Suzuki is returning. Archer/Suzuki vs Mox/Kingston and vs. Men of the Year would be fun.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They fix shit so quick sometimes

good on TK for responding to the very valid crits around the treatment of suzuki


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They fix shit so quick sometimes
> 
> good on TK for responding to the very valid crits around the treatment of suzuki


I was thinking exactly the same. They can capitalise on what happened last night.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They fix shit so quick sometimes
> 
> good on TK for responding to the very valid crits around the treatment of suzuki


Yeah, poor Kingston...he will eat the pin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> I was thinking exactly the same. They can capitalise on what happened last night.


using it as part of a story is smart


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol suzuki looks like archers 80 year old grandfather.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Spoiler regarding Arthur Ashe stadium show :


Spoiler












Eddie Kingston Reportedly Issues A Tag Match Challenge For AEW Dynamite At Arthur Ashe Stadium


Eddie Kingston wants to make his return home special with some notable opponents when AEW Dynamite comes to Arthur Ashe Stadium on September 22. JJ Williams of the Wrestling Observer was in attendance for the AEW Dark tapings at Universal Studios in Orlando, FL




www.mandatory.com




[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------

